# Have you ever been inloved in someone's drama?



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

Like you know, when someone is having a drama in their life and it suddenly appears, that you are related.
You generally feel  but also guilty at the same time.

Just recently I was used as an excuse in such a drama on no actual basis, and no I regret for getting even slightly close to it.

Did you have such experience?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)

all the time


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

like
people can you just ruin you lives and families without me?
I literally was wasting time yesterday night and looking for a hotel for a m8 cause of this
and at the same time it hurts to distance yourself cause a friend is suffering


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 12, 2017)

Hahaha, I was in some drama with my best friend and her boyfriend for a while. Both of them were calling me up for their bullshit, and for some reason, I was their messenger relaying their texts on Facebook and phone texts and whatnot. It was hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2017)

Involved or in love?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 12, 2017)

Malicious Friday said:


> Hahaha, I was in some drama with my best friend and her boyfriend for a while. Both of them were calling me up for their bullshit, and for some reason, I was their messenger relaying their texts on Facebook and phone texts and whatnot. It was hilarious.


I would have never agreed to that.
I got involved not even talking to one of the parties and it sucked.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 13, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I would have never agreed to that.
> I got involved not even talking to one of the parties and it sucked.



Hahaha, I didn't have a choice. The boyfriend called me on my friend's phone and it just escalated from there. I was too far gone in their drama, but it was juicy drama. I'm always a slut for drama.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 13, 2017)

Malicious Friday said:


> Hahaha, I didn't have a choice. The boyfriend called me on my friend's phone and it just escalated from there. I was too far gone in their drama, but it was juicy drama. I'm always a slut for drama.


Like how?
You can actually lose friends like that.
Or some ugly rumours appear. The worst is when it happens at work.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 13, 2017)

Never.

I hate drama and I always do everything in my power to avoid it.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 14, 2017)

Too many dramas have I been accused of being the center of. And in the past I've been too noble to tell the truth they ought to know. Nowadays if I'm caught in some drama,  I'll be nice... But if accusations start to fly my way I'll have no reservations tearing through their delusions.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 15, 2017)

Asriel said:


> But if accusations start to fly my way I'll have no reservations tearing through their delusions.


But you know sometimes it's just your friend's bf/gf whom you haven't even know and tearing through illusions will make you seem a shitty friend (which is not because people gotta handle their bitches themselves, but still)


----------



## Asriel (Jul 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> But you know sometimes it's just your friend's bf/gf whom you haven't even know and tearing through illusions will make you seem a shitty friend (which is not because people gotta handle their bitches themselves, but still)


I'm aware.  But most of the people who do this to me aren't friends. I used to be nice about it like I ought to be,  but back then I was taken advantage of and still used as a punching bag.

There are a rare few exceptions,  but that's only with people who can be respectful.


----------



## Dayscanor (Jul 15, 2017)

I used to get myself involved in other people's drama, because I guess I cared or just thought I could be of help, even though I wasn't 90% of the time.

But I try not to anymore. I try to avoid drama as much as possible, especially when it's not mine.

I find that it gives you a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2017)

Catamount said:


> but also guilty at the same time.



nope

friend or not, i don't concern myself with other ppl's issues

i got my own issues to deal with; i don't need other shit to worry about


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2018)

redrum said:


> friend or not, i don't concern myself with other ppl's issues


Why not? Other people have fun and interesting drama.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 13, 2018)

Fortunately no. Have enough of my own as it is already.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 13, 2018)

No, thankfully. I really don't like when people try to bring me into their personal business.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2018)

I probably did a few times but not on my own will.
I hate getting involved in dramas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 13, 2018)

Sometimes I've found myself dragged into these things. I find it unpleasant, so I try to sidle away from messes-in-progress these days.


----------



## Izuku (Feb 14, 2018)

It sort of depends on what its about. I hate it when its some sort of harassment type of stuff tho.


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2018)

Separate myself from it ASAP if it doesn't have to involve me most of the time. Only care if it's an individual that's close, in which I just give them advice most of the time. If it gets to the point where I feel like I have to intervene then yeah.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2018)

never in regards to drama that concerns my friends (unless your definition of drama includes fist fights, in which case yes). if we're talking family then yeah, at times to the point of mental and physical exhaustion.


----------

